# Lugged-frame muscle bike....



## gben (Sep 26, 2018)

If anyone has a clue as to what this was when it was new thank-you in advance:


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 26, 2018)

Frame and crankset are Imported not USA Mfr. The front fork is Dept store brand USA.


----------



## gben (Sep 27, 2018)

stingrayjoe said:


> Frame and crankset are Imported not USA Mfr. The front fork is Dept store brand USA.




    Yea, I thought it was imported, because I remember muscle-bikes like this first-hand from when I was a kid fifty-years ago. But that does not help me with the name or USA retailer etc..  I remember one bike like this was imported from Germany and called a "Deluxe Olympic", but I imagine that there were many manufacturers around the world trying to get a piece of this market.


----------

